# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARM s-22 cycle... what do u guys think??

## fontazya

I just got myself a bottle of SARM s22.. its relatively new and not many people have heard of it.. Its apparently 30% stronger than test prop and doesnt have any sides like S4.. I will be starting a cycle of it in a couple weeks by itself to see the effect it has on its own.. has anyone had any experience with using this sarm alone and what kind of results i can expect???
Thanks!!

----------


## fontazya

bump hasnt anyone used this?????

----------


## gaz420

sounds too good to be true

----------


## RoidReaper

I think SARMs in general is a waste of time. Didnt get shit off it, besides some horrible night vision.

----------


## Necrosaro

Sounds like you got had there fontazya

----------


## fontazya

Well this one is s22.. So apparently does not have the vision sides that s4 has.. It is also injected rather than oral.. I hope it's good because it was very expensive.. I guess I'll find out in a couple of weeks when I start it.. I just thought someone else might have used it..

----------


## Necrosaro

Im thinking it is tren masked as a sarm and someone wanting more money.

----------


## RoidReaper

> Im thinking it is tren masked as a sarm and someone wanting more money.


Lol yeah, im not injecting that shit. Ill stick to provennn stuff.

----------

